# Communities > Bladesmiths, Blacksmiths, Artisans and Professionals > Japanese-Style Sword Makers Cafe >  Tool And Effect of Bo Hi

## Chen rich

Dear Friends,

I had a customer that asked me to make a sword with a Bo-Hi. I can do this.

i begin with this tool that i made. this picture is that tool.

I have a sample picture of it and i wanted to show the good friends of SFI these pictures.

I tried to post this in the Japanese Cafe but it says that is only for sword maders.

I asked one of the moderators what to do to get post pictures there but now no asnwers.

thanks you

----------


## Chen rich

this is another pictures of the Bo-hi tool that i made.

the cutting part is from my own steel. 

the cutting part is heat treated. when i cut the bo-hi on the sword it is not heat treated. so the hard steel of the tool will cut the soft steel of the new swords

----------


## Chen rich

this is a picture of the sword unfinished with the bo-hi

----------


## Chen rich

this is a picture of the sword unfinished with bo-hi

----------


## Chen rich

---

this is a picture of the sword unfinished with the bo-hi point of sword.

----------


## Chen rich

thanks you please enjoy the pictures.

----------


## John Lundemo

That's awesome! Looks great also it must take a special technique to do correctly. Keeping it straight I bet is hard yes?  thanks for pictures

----------

